# Topics > AI in car and transport >  AI supercomputers for the car, Nvidia Corporation, Santa Clara, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Nvidia Corporation

nvidia.com/en-us/self-driving-cars/drive-platform

Nvidia Drive on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

CES 2016: NVIDIA DRIVE PX 2 - World's First In-Car AI Supercomputer (part 1)

Published on Jan 5, 2016




> Setting the stage for a future of self-driving cars, NVIDIA CEO Jen-Hsun Huang introduces the NVIDIA DRIVE PX 2, at the Consumer Electronics Show 2016 in Las Vegas. It's the world's first in-car artificial intelligence supercomputer, with the processing power equivalent to that of 150 MacBook Pros, but merely taking the space of a school lunchbox.

----------


## Airicist

CES 2016: The Challenge of Self-Driving Cars (part 2)

Published on Jan 5, 2016




> At the Consumer Electronics Show 2016 in Las Vegas, NVIDIA CEO Jen-Hsun describes the four key challenges of creating a truly self-driving car, and how the NVIDIA DRIVE PX 2 will help realize that future.

----------


## Airicist

CES 2016: The AI Race is On (part 3)

Published on Jan 5, 2016




> NVIDIA CEO Jen-Hsun Huang describes how deep learning and GPUs -- key to recent advancements in artificial intelligence -- are accelerating the future of autonomous driving and other AI applications, at the Consumer Electronics Show 2016 in Las Vegas.

----------


## Airicist

CES 2016: The NVIDIA AI Platform (part 4)

Published on Jan 5, 2016




> NVIDIA CEO Jen-Hsun Huang describes the platforms NVIDIA is providing for PCs, drones, in the cloud or in cars to bring artificial intelligence to the world, at the Consumer Electronics Show 2016 in Las Vegas.

----------


## Airicist

CES 2016: NVIDIA DRIVENet Demo - Visualizing a Self-Driving Future (part 5)

Published on Jan 5, 2016




> Watch the NVIDIA DRIVENet deep learning system track cars, street lights, pedestrians, bicycles and more around a car in real time, paving the way to self-driving cars, presented at the Consumer Electronics Show 2016 in Las Vegas.

----------


## Airicist

CES 2016: Audi, Daimler, BMW and More (part 6)

Published on Jan 5, 2016




> NVIDIA CEO Jen-Hsun Huang describes some of the achievements NVIDIA's automotive partners have made using the NVIDIA DRIVE platform, at the Consumer Electronics Show 2016 in Las Vegas.

----------


## Airicist

CES 2016: DriveWorks - Modeling the Environment Around a Car (part 7)

Published on Jan 5, 2016




> Watch how NVIDIA DriveWorks can accurately model the environment around a car using sensors such as cameras, lidar, radar and GPS, presented at the Consumer Electronics Show 2016 in Las Vegas.

----------


## Airicist

CES 2016: NVIDIA DRIVE CX - Digital Dashboard and Infotainment System (part 8)

Published on Jan 5, 2016




> Watch how NVIDIA DRIVE CX, our digital dashboard and infotainment system, presents complete information to drivers, demonstrated at the Consumer Electronics Show 2016 in Las Vegas.

----------


## Airicist

CES 2016: NVIDIA DRIVE PX 2 - A Self-Driving Car Supercomputer (part 9)

Published on Jan 5, 2016




> Powered by a total of four next-generation GPUs and CPUs based on the Pascal architecture, the NVIDIA DRIVE PX 2 offers incredible specs and processing power. NVIDIA CEO Jen-Hsun Huang announces that Volvo Cars is the first partner to adopt the technology, at the Consumer Electronics Show 2016 in Las Vegas.






GTC 2016: Deep Learning for Cars (part 10)

Published on Apr 6, 2016




> NVIDIA CEO Jen-Hsun Huang describes how the open platform NVIDIA DRIVE uses AI to advance the driving experience, from infotainment to autonomous vehicles, and how the data gathered from sensor-filled cars will be used to create comprehensive HD maps, at the GPU Technology Conference.






GTC 2016: Self-Driving Car Demo, Roborace and Wrapping Up (part 11)

Published on Apr 6, 2016




> NVIDIA CEO Jen-Hsun Huang shows a demo of a self-driving car platform, called DaveNet, that uses deep learning to teach a car how to drive, at the GPU Technology Conference. He announces the world's first autonomous car race, Roborace, using NVIDIA DRIVE PX to power self-driving race cars. And he wraps up the five major news announcements NVIDIA made at GTC 2016.

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes-Benz concept car powered by NVIDIA DRIVE at CES 2016

Published on Jan 7, 2016




> No concept car is complete without a jaw-dropping interior. And inside, the Mercedes IAA has an elegant digital dashboard powered by NVIDIA DRIVE CX, our automotive cockpit computer.


"CES 2016: Auto Partners Worldwide Showing Off NVIDIA-Powered Products"

by Danny Shapiro
January 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Roborace and NVIDIA

Published on Apr 11, 2016




> We’re putting our DRIVE PX 2 AI supercomputer into the cars that will compete in the Roborace Championship, the first global autonomous motorsports competition. 
> 
> Since the cars don’t need human drivers, these racecars are incredibly compact, and the designs — conceived by auto designer Daniel Simon, the man behind the light cycles of "Tron: Legacy" — are like nothing that’s been seen on a road, or a racetrack, before. There’s no room in these racers for the trunk full of PCs that powered earlier generations of autonomous vehicles.


"Go, Autonomous Speed Racer, Go! NVIDIA DRIVE PX 2 to Power World’s First Robotic Motorsports Competition"

by Danny Shapiro
April 5, 2016

Roborace, global race series for driverless electric cars

----------


## Airicist

NVIDIA self-driving car

Published on May 12, 2016




> We’ve been working on developing an autonomous car that runs our deep-learning network, which we call DAVENET. Check out how this car turned out after 3,000 miles of learning in one month in this video.
> 
> Self-driving cars was a key topic at GTC 2016. We showcased our DRIVE PX 2 system, and how it's able to sense, plan, and execute all phases of autonomous driving.

----------


## Airicist

"Introducing Xavier, the NVIDIA AI Supercomputer for the Future of Autonomous Transportation"

by Danny Shapiro
September 28, 2016




> Packed with 7 billion transistors, and manufactured using cutting-edge 16nm FinFET process technology, a single Xavier AI processor will be able to replace today’s DRIVE PX 2 configured with dual mobile SoCs and dual discrete GPUs — at a fraction of the power consumption.

----------


## Airicist

"NVIDIA CES Keynote Sets Out Future of Gaming, TV, Transportation"

by Danny Shapiro
January 4, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Nvidia's Pegasus is the 'world's first' AI supercomputer for fully-autonomous robotaxis"
Drive PX system will enable Level 5 driverless vehicles

by Carly Page
October 10, 2017

----------


## Airicist

NVIDIA talks about its self-driving technology

Published on Oct 19, 2018




> Danny Shapiro, Senior Director of Automotive at NVIDIA talks about the NVIDIA DRIVE™ PX, an AI supercomputer its created to accelerate production of automated and autonomous vehicles. 
> 
> "Given the types of jobs out in the marketplace today and the lack of talent..there's a lot of opportunity for anyone just getting started who can take courses to understand the fundamentals of computing today." - Danny Shapiro
> 
> If you're interested in switching careers into the self-driving car industry and have some math and programming background, we're excited for you to check-out our Intro to Self-Driving Cars Nanodegree program and get started on the road to a career in the autonomous vehicles industry.

----------

